# How to connect UPC to wall socket



## Staples (7 Dec 2010)

Made the big move to dogital with UPC and got the digital box delivered.

I've discovered that the required wall connection for the lead is a "screw-on" rather than the "plug-in" variety which the current wall connection box accepts for analogue.

Would enayone know whether I can simply replace the wall conection plate with the screw-in type or would new cabling be required?  Can't get through to UPC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TarfHead (7 Dec 2010)

Should be able to get an adapter in somewhere like Peats or Maplins, or even Power City


----------



## Staples (7 Dec 2010)

Thanks for the reply Tarfhead.

By that do you mean an adapter for the cable plug or a replacment plate for the wall?

Thanks


----------



## SparkRite (8 Dec 2010)

Staples said:


> Thanks for the reply Tarfhead.
> 
> By that do you mean an adapter for the cable plug or a replacment plate for the wall?
> 
> Thanks



The handiest way out for you is to get a coax to "F" connector adapter as outlined in the links below.



[broken link removed]


----------

